# Changing bmq date



## joshdf13 (1 May 2013)

I'm not sure if a situation like this has been covered elsewhere.  If it has and I just wasn't able to find it I apologize.
I tore my shoulder pretty bad this past weekend playing football. When I got it checked out by a doctor yesterday I was told it could take five to six weeks to fully heal. Today I got an email with an offer of employment with a bmq course date of June 10. Needless to say after almost a year long process I don't want to pass this up.  I'm fairly confident that I'd be able to physically make it through basic with my injury by that point but I'd still much rather be at a hundred percent going in.  So what I'm wondering is if there's a way I can be re-coursed for one of the later dates this summer? Or would I be pretty much kissing my chances to start anytime soon goodbye?


----------



## cupper (1 May 2013)

Discuss your options with the recruiting center when you contact them about your offer.

Best advice you're going to get here.


----------



## joshdf13 (1 May 2013)

Thanks for the advice. That's what I'm planning on doing sometime in the next couple days. Just thought I might get some opinions on what I might be able to do before I talk with them.


----------



## DAA (1 May 2013)

Never mentioned what occupation you have been enrolled in?


----------



## joshdf13 (1 May 2013)

Artillery.


----------



## DAA (2 May 2013)

Contact your CFRC and let them know.  Take any medical documents that you may have from your family doctor as they are going to want to see these.  I don't see why they just won't push back your enrolment date.  Worse case scenario, they rescind your offer and you go back on the Merit List.

However, as you were offered Artymn this early in the year, I would have to assume that you did "very very" well during the recruiting process and should be offered the same position again once you have recovered.


----------

